# How to root n7 on stock 4.4.2



## DROID-RAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

Can someone please help root n7 on stock 4.4.2?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

1. Have adt installed (Contains ADB, command to control Android device)
2. Plug your device in
3. SuperSU? Superuser? Your choice! (SuperSU: http://download.chainfire.eu/204) I recommend SuperSU.
4. Open cmd in Users/YourName/Downloads/adt(folder!!!)/sdk/plataform-tools (Or hold shift&right click to make things easier!
5. Boot your device in Fastboot mode (Power off, Hold Power and VolDown until you see Android lying on his back, with text above him saying Start)
6. Type in cmd 'fastboot devices' (Use this method to be 100% secure the device is connected!)
7. Type 'fastboot flash supersu.zip' and wait
8. This should be it! Any problems? Just reply!

Best regards
RDD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

